

Collaborative screen sharing (formerly PowWow) - tesmar2
http://screenhero.com/

======
terhechte
I love this app. I'm currently in NY, and my GF is in Hamburg. She's currently
doing a lot of data processing in PostgreSQL and terminal, and with this app
it is really easy for me to help her in case she is stuck by simply grabbing
her terminal window or SQL console and working there it. It is close to magic.

Also I'll probably use this a lot in another project where me and the other
guy doing it are really rarely in the same country. Utilizing this, it is much
easier to discuss code, layouts, or even point out a weird behaviour of code
by sharing the iOS simulator and going through the process that leads to the
bug.

Thanks for this fantastic app, I love it.

~~~
jsherwani
Thanks for the love :)

We (the co-founders) are on Olark on the Screenhero website right now, if
anyone has any live questions! :)

~~~
eps
What makes you think that you can beat established players on the same market
instead of just hanging in a long tail? I mean I appreciate the drive to
scratch the itch, but what's your definitive innovation that gives you the
edge?

First, there was VNC, but it didn't let take over the screen. So there came
UltraVNC, but it didn't let connect to the target box easily. So there came
GoToMyPC, but it relayed everything through its servers. So there came
LogMeIn, who used servers to bootstrap sessions and did the rest in p2p
fashion. But it was still too generic, so there came something like CrossLoop
and made a tech-support oriented screen sharing service. GTMPC further
simplified the UX and so did the LMI, but that more of an incremental
improvement rather something that would've a new player to bite a part of a
market.

So what do _you_ bring?

------
thejosh
Much better name... please add Windows / Linux support :-).

~~~
frk1206
Windows support is being actively worked on! Please sign up to our mailing
list (from the website) if you haven't already and we should be able to give
you good news in a few weeks time!

------
codemac
For those of you using emacs, I've been using imp-mode with some great success
for sharing buffers:

<https://github.com/skeeto/impatient-mode>

I have found collaboratively typing/editing does _not_ go that well for most
coding I seem to want to collaborate on. The guy I work closest with uses vim
in a very specific way (one window per buffer, many many MacVim windows with
keybindings to search titles, etc) and I use Emacs a very specific way (helm
buffer search, compilation modes, eshell, etc)

So now I just share my buffer, and (kbd "C-x n d") `narrow-to-defun` to hide
everything down to just the definition I'm working on (generally a C/C++
class/function).

It also lets him go off and update bugs, read some email, whatever if I go off
on a tight edit/compile/test loop to get a few things right that he doesn't
have input on.

------
DouweM
Very, very cool idea. The app works really well, but it feels a bit rough
around the edges. I just spent about half an hour chatting with one of the
cofounders though, J, and he seems very eager to improve the app, so I have
all the faith in the world those edges will be straightened out. Keep up the
good work!

------
gcr
Hey Linux users, if you plug in a second mouse, you can turn it into a second
mouse pointer pretty easily:

    
    
        xinput create-master "Second"
        xinput list
        xinput reattach [device id] "Second pointer"
    

where [device id] is the mouse hardware device listed in `xinput list`. See
<https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Multi-pointer_X> for more information.
(You can also get a second keyboard focus this way if you plug in a second
keyboard; see the link for details.)

This is only tangentially related since it doesn't do the "screen sharing over
a network" thing, but it can be handy for pair programming on a huge monitor.

------
gnufied
I am loving this app and would definitely buy it (when you decide to charge
for it).

One small gripe though (of which you are probably already aware), your reset
password functionality is rather poorly done. It emails the password in plain
text and also I didn't find any place where I could change the password which
was emailed to me.

~~~
jsherwani
You can change the password by clicking on your name in the app — it brings up
a profile page that lets you change your name, password, or profile photo.

------
wamatt
Well crafted demo and UX. Nicely done folks.

On a side note: I found the submit to mailing list input to be non-functioning
on mobile Safari (but possibly other browsers)

------
jedireza
Much better name guys!

------
aioprisan
can you give a high level overview of how this is accomplished from a
technical perspective? and any chance of open sourcing this?

~~~
Wump
Answered a similar question in the previous HN thread:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4925633>

We don't have plans to open source it, but we might be open sourcing
components in the future.

------
laggyluke
I love this email example :) <http://screenhero.com/img/email.png>

------
electic
Tried it and crashed my entire Finder. Simply put. I uninstalled it.

------
aren55555
Just tried this out... pretty freaking awesome.

